

Linode Fremont Down - nodesocket

Can't ping any of our servers. http://status.linode.com/
======
mikeknoop
So, what other Linode datacenters are more stable? 4 of the last 5 issues on
status.linode.com are from Fremont.

~~~
maushu
Never had problem with the London datacenter. I was on Newark before hand and
I don't remember having many problems (maybe 1 or 2 times in a couple of
years).

Avoid Fremont at all costs (unless you really need a server in that location),
its been like this for years.

------
cincinnatus
Tired of this crap.

------
diolpah
This is the fourth downtime event this week, and it won't be the last.

Linode appears to have an abusive relationship with the people at Hurricane
Electric. No matter how poorly HE treats Linode, Linode always takes it and
begs for more.

Our failure management scripts have gone into action 4 times this week because
of Fremont, but our relatively high DNS TTL of 15 minutes has still left a few
unhappy west coast customers. We will be reducing our TTL and seeking a new
west coast provider. Most likely back to ec2.

~~~
nodesocket
Do you basically run mirrored Linodes in different data centers, and rysnc
everything from the primary to secondary? Then when primary goes down, update
the DNS to secondary?

~~~
diolpah
Sort of. Our site instances are shared-nothing peers, so there's no
primary/secondary. Users resolve the closest host to them ( anycast geoIP )by
default, but if one of the hosts goes unavailable, the DNS entry for that host
is removed by our scripts.

~~~
nodesocket
Cool, who's your DNS provider who does the anycast geoIP?

~~~
diolpah
Zerigo, cool little startup in Colorado that got acquired earlier this year:

<http://www.zerigo.com/managed-dns>

Their API offers full control over everything, which is good because the way
you set up geodns records is ridiculous - scripting it out is the best way to
handle it.

